# I hope he runs again



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hes always for something before hes against it :lol:

Between Kerry and Al ( global warming) Gore it will be a hoot to watch, I bet hilary is frustrated ( no, not that way  ) haveing to deal with these two clowns clouding up the scene.

Reprinted from NewsMax.com

Sunday, May 21, 2006 10:39 a.m. EDT
John Kerry Supports, Opposes Border Fence

Sen. John Kerry joined most of his Democratic colleagues last week in voting to build a wall along 370 miles of the U.S.-Mexican border.

But he now says that after the wall is built it should be taken down as soon as possible.

"I voted for it," Kerry acknowledged Friday while speaking to the New England Council breakfast.

But in quotes picked up by the Boston Herald, the Massachusetts Democrat added: "If I were making the long-term decision, I'd announce, you know, hopefully it's a temporary measure, and we can take it down as soon as we have enough people" to guard the border.

Kerry said beefing up the number of border patrol agents "should be America's goal, absolutely and positively." He noted that he'd introduced an amendment to the Senate border bill that would add 3,000 new officers.

"But in the temporary," he said, "we've got to have a comprehensive approach everywhere," adding that, "in the short term, I think [the wall] can serve us well."


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Where did we here that before? *I voted for it before I was against it! uke: :rollin: :thumb: *


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Good ole flip-flopper himself.Good thing he ain't in there we would all be speaking arabic(or spanish).


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Besides that I don't think he could count his balls and come up with the same number twice! dd:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Here in New England we have a little phraze that sums up a John Kerry speech, it goes somthing like this. When all was said and done, nothing was said and nothing was done!!!


----------

